# angelfish from USA



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

Had anybody imported live tropical fish like the angelfish from the us to canada.
What do you need to do so?
Can i hand carry the live fish into a plane?

Give ur experiences.

thanks
dp


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

im intrested with this too


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm also curious how this is done. My last flight I asked the ticket agent when I checked in whether I could bring some fish in my carry on. (I was returning from Winnipeg). I was told no, for two reasons. The first, the volume of liquid is greater than 100ml. (Evidently fish can swim in explosive liquids). The second, the airpressure change may burst the bag. Both answers I thought were silly but I'm not risking taking fish on a plane. (Snakes maybe, but not fish. 

Lee


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

No you can not take any liquid on a plane (carry-on) if its over 100ml. I have heard of people bringing them in thier luggage by putting the fish in a large plastic pop bottle and insulating the bottle with foil and wrap with clothing, granted this flight was from Winnipeg to Toronto and the fish survived. With the new security I would think twice, also it would not be that expensive to ship it properly from a reliable breeder with a garuntee of live arrival.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok, here's how it's done and I've done this quite often across Canada and the US. Go to Walmart and get a small hard sided drink cooler that will fit into your luggage. If you have to keep the fish in your hotel room for a couple of days you can use it as a tank. Mine has an outside pocket I use to put heat packs if I need them. I do use breather bags as they don't take up as much room but it's up to you. So put the fish into this in your luggage. If you're coming across the border, you can declare them as long as they're not on the CITES list but that may change in March. I do this as customs seems to treat me better then. Just got in last night with a dozen bettas and half a dozen yucatan mollies from california. First customs person said I'd have to show them the fish, second guy's comment "bettas aren't illegal in Canada so you're good to go". You can bring back boxes of fish on United but not Air Canada and I learned that the hard way. I also bring fish to show at the CAOAC show this way too. I have not lost a single fish but did have new molly fry for the show in Oakville.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Yet another person talking about a show in Oakville. What did I miss?

Lee


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Well you did miss one little female schenops molly who has frequent flyer miles come in and kick some male sailfin butt. Even though she gave birth the day before, she came in second. I did think about entering her in the single parent category. She's back home in alberta and doing great...


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

You missed alot that show was on May 24 weekend.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Ah, that explains it. I hadn't thawed out yet!

Lee


----------



## alan (Dec 3, 2010)

My relatives have brought me fish from Poland a few times now. Once 4 bags with angelfish pairs and they were allowed and all survived a 9 hour flight without any deaths. This was in luggage not carry on and the bags were surrounded by clothes and double bagged.


----------



## DZinck (Aug 18, 2010)

Drive to Buffalo and buy some Angelfish at the pet stores down there.
You wont be disappointed.


----------

